
Show HN: A Huge Collection of Fancy Cool Fonts for Free Download - harryngh
https://coolfont.org
======
AwesomeFaic
Any differentiating features from 1001freefonts? Seems so visually similar
it'd need a decent USP. Not a criticism, just not sure I missed something.

~~~
harryngh
Yes you're right. Thanks.

